# Grammar Test



## Butterfly (May 14, 2013)

BBC News - 10 questions on grammar

I got 8 right first time round.


----------



## Chilari (May 14, 2013)

I also got 8 right, though I think if I'd read one of the questions a second time, more slowly, and thought for a moment instead of just answering straight away I probably would have gotten that one right too. Oh well, 8 as it stands.


----------



## advait98 (May 14, 2013)

Dear, oh dear, I got an 8 too. Is this something that runs in Mythic Scribes?


----------



## Jeff Xilon (May 14, 2013)

Also an 8. Though I'm going on record as saying that one of the ones I got wrong was so pedantic as to be ridiculous. Also, I think it'd be fair to argue that there was not enough context given to strictly argue the way they want to. 

Yes, I don't like getting things wrong.


----------



## SeverinR (May 14, 2013)

I like practical tests,
knowing Churchhill's views will not make one a better writer.
Knowing what someone labeled a type of problem will not make my writing better, knowing the problem will.
So barring the trivial questions I answered 6/7(maybe 8). 
The questions that asked what the problem is called, I identified the problem in the sentence correctly, so I count it as a win.

I couldn't care less about impressing the teacher with trivia, but I don't want to offend the reader with improper sentences.


----------



## PaulineMRoss (May 14, 2013)

Another 8 here. I second the ridiculously pedantic comment. I should also add that there were at least two questions that I only got right because of discussions here.


----------



## SeverinR (May 14, 2013)

Jeff Xilon said:


> Also an 8. Though I'm going on record as saying that one of the ones I got wrong was so *pedantic *as to be ridiculous. Also, I think it'd be fair to argue that there was not enough context given to strictly argue the way they want to.
> 
> Yes, I don't like getting things wrong.



Thanks for the word of the day, I guess I said kind of the same thing, in less formal words.

I agree, I think the question at most hinted, but did not confirm the gender.


----------



## Ophiucha (May 14, 2013)

I got 10/10, but I attribute that largely to the fact that I was a linguistics major.

I don't think being able to define 'gerund' is a fair indicator of your knowledge of grammar. The Winston Churchill one was sort of silly, since two of the options were obviously not there (the sentence clearly did not start with 'but', and the word 'to' didn't even appear in the sentence). The final question, I think, is a mix of the two. The actual answer is clear and unambiguous (everyone should be able to define 'misplaced modifier'), but it sort of unfairly confuses you by including words like 'subjunctive' that, again, you don't need to know the meaning of in order to understand the rules of English grammar.

The other questions were fair, if a bit nitpicky.


----------



## Penpilot (May 14, 2013)

I got 8, and trying to decipher one of the sentences gave me a headache.


----------

